# Laufwerke werden nicht erkannt!



## TobGod (7. Januar 2005)

Hi, hatte bis Abends den PC an. Hatte ein Download-Programm am laufen und die Vorschau vom Bildschirmschoner, falls es relevant ist. Dann wollte ich wieder dran, aber die Maus hat die ganze Zeit seltsamt gestockt(geruckelt). Die CPU-Auslastung war bei ca. 50%, trotz keiner Aktivität. Dann wollte ich den Rechner neu starten und auf einmal piepst er, direkt nach dem BIOS-Bild und sagt(ungefähr):
No Drive in PATA 04
No Drive in PATA 05

Press F1 to continue or F2 to run the Setup

Also so ungefähr stand das da. Habe zwei Laufwerke drin, ein CD-R/RW und ein DVD-R/RW. Habe schon einen Virenscanner drüberlaufen lassen, auch einen Trojaner gefunden, Problem aber nicht behoben. Habe dann versucht im BIOS die beiden PATA-Dinger zu deaktivieren, habe die Kabel abgemacht von den Laufwerken und gebootet. Dann habe ich sie im BIOS wieder aktiviert und gebootet, jedoch besteht das Problem weiterhin. Im Arbeitsplatz werden die Laufwerke natürlich auch nicht angezeigt. Wie kann das ? Wodurch kommt soetwas aufeinmal, nur nach einem Reboot ? Was kann ich tun ?

Kann geclosed werden, war nurn Kabel nicht richtig reingesteckt


----------

